# Ben Elton



## Victoria Island (Aug 20, 2005)

I find that there is allot of stigma around comics that yturn to writing.  However Ben elton is an excellent writer.  Maybe it is because he had written many tv shows (blackadder, the thin blue line, The Young ones) but i find his novels impossible to out down.

i own all of his books...

High Society
Dead famous
Inconcievable (made into fil maybe baybe which he also directed)
Past Mortem
Stark
This Other Eden
Popcorn
Gridlock
(and my personal favouirite)
Blast from the past.

his novels are entertaining, funny and also very topical and well writen. they are, at times, sad and always realistic to human emotion

what does everyone else think?

also... to add... Blast from the past is one of the most addictive and wonderful books i have ever read.  It may not be overly-intellegent (per se although ben elton is v intellegent) but i think it may be one of the best books i have ever read.

inconcievable is also one of the best books i have read. Its different to the film and is a must read. Its such a funny take on such a sad subject.

I think his books are so good because life is never just funny or sad or happy. it is everything and i feel his novels reflect life. 

edit--- if you have any special powers could you please make Ben elton write another book? i have run out of his books to read and he must make more


----------



## Lobe (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm quite a fan of Ben Elton's TV work - Blackadder especially is a favourite.  The only book of his that I've read is Dead Famous, which I enjoyed.  It crammed many different viewpoints and observations on the reality TV craze into an entertaining book with some great stereotypes and hilarious descriptions - overall a top-notch satire.  I'll certainly be snapping up any more Elton books I happen to come across.


----------



## Victoria Island (Aug 21, 2005)

i sugest blast from the past it is an excellent book.  It starts with a phone ringing at 3am, waking the main charicter from a deep sleep and its amazing how he gets her thoughts spot on -- its a long description about her thought proces that would only last about one minute but goes about two paes but it gets you hooked and does not bore.


----------



## Anarkos (Aug 21, 2005)

Stark, Gridlock and This Other Eden were the best.  Oh, and Popcorn was quality too.

He went downhill from there.


----------



## Victoria Island (Aug 21, 2005)

In shock! 

do you think so?

i must say that past mortem didnt hook me as much as some but i LOVED blast from the past.

it made me read the whole book without stopping and that isa good book -- it never bored me

sometimes i think it depends what gripps you.


----------



## Anarkos (Aug 27, 2005)

I expect that my own interest in ecological issues meant that his older work which dealt more directly with such issues was more appealing to me.  His more recent work has also toned down the comedy side of his satire, building more serious and "thrilling" stories.

Although I have read it, Blast From the Past is the only Ben Elton book I do not own, and have only read once.


----------



## beautifulempress (Jul 7, 2006)

I only read one book of his, Dead Famous. I really liked it because of how it's about the whole _Big Brother _phenomenon


----------

